# Lashing for Dyneema lifelines?



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, Folks- I'm in the process of replacing the lifelines on my O-30 with Dyneema, and I've placed eye-splices in the ends of them, and plan to lash them with 2.8mm spiderline. I've never done a lashing before, and can't seem to locate any online Youtube videos or articles on any of the common knot web-pages to show how it's done. Zanshin has photos on his home page (Zanshin I Lifelines - wire replaced with Dyneema), but there's no description there, either. Can anyone point me in a good direction for this sort of thing?

Ray


----------



## mm2187 (Sep 8, 2011)

Check out the link below. I think your using the wrong terminology. It is not called lashing it is called whipping. I think if you were to google whipping a halyard or something along those lines you will find alot more information.

New England Ropes - Splicing Guide


----------



## Freerider (May 1, 2008)

Are you talking about doing this. I found it at http://www.colligomarine.com/Synthetic-lifelines.htm. Not sure about the step by step, so really I'm no help at all.


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes- I actually do mean lashing (as the guy above shows in the photo). You can almost see how it's done from the Colligomarine web-site, but it's still kind of a mystery. Whipping I'm familiar with- I've whipped the eye-splice at the throat of these Dyneema lines to help stabilize the splice and do a better job keeping the thimble in place. The lashing will attach these to both stern and bow railing. I'm sure there's something out there... What I'd like to avoid is having my lashing be the weak link in the lifelines. They need to meet ISAF cat 1 offshore regs, but there's no specification anywhere on how many turns is recommended for this sort of lashing, or what hitches are to be used to keep it from working loose.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

here is a how to http://www.sv-zanshin.com/manuals/colligolashinglinetiever1_1.pdf
think of it as block and tackle. if the spider line is 1/4 the strength of the life line then you need 4 turns on the lashing. also consider using a luggage tag hitch for one end and a adjustable pelican hook at the other with a luggage tag hitch. use the adjustable eye to tighten. On a O-30 you do not want the life line tight at all or the crew will have a tough time hiking out while leaning against the life lines.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

No pictures try to explain 

Tie (bowline) or splice the lashing line to the eye of your lifeline.
Do some (two or three) roundturns through the fixingpoint (with to many it gets hard to take in the slack)
Tighten the the lashing by pulling on the lashing line so you get the tension you need on the lifeline
Add more roundturns whith the lashing line while keeping tension on the line
When you have made enough roundturns - make sure that all the turns are equaly lodad.
secure the lashing with half hitches around the lashing do at least so many that you cover an inch (2.5 cm) of the lashing (i prefer to cover the whole lashing with half hitches - it looks neater
Pull/push the lashing line through the middle and out on the other side before cutting the line.

Rememer that it is the combined strenght of the line in the roundturns that give strenght.
The half hitches lock's the end and pushes the line toghether to give friction between the "strands"


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, you guys- that's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

knuterikt said:


> No pictures try to explain
> 
> Tie (bowline) or splice the lashing line to the eye of your lifeline.
> Do some (two or three) roundturns through the fixingpoint (with to many it gets hard to take in the slack)
> ...


I'm just about ready to finish these things off, but one thing sorta bugs me about just tucking the end of the lashing under itself without tying it to something. Wouldn't it be more secure with some sort of knot (other than a stopper knot)? Not sure if you can picture what I mean...


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

With all the half hitches keeping the lashing in place i don't think it will get Loose.

If you are worried about that you can 
-make the two last half hitches Loose.
-pull the working end through the lashing between the tight hitches and the loose ones.
-then tighten the last hitches 
-Tighten the working end
-cut snug


----------

